# numerot ja sanajärjestys ("254 artikla 3 kohta")



## Gavril

Heipps,

Käännän lainsäädäntöä käsittelevää asiakirjaa, josta löytyy runsaasti ilmaisuja kuten "lain 254 artikla 3 kohta", joissa 254 on (nähdäkseni) artiklan numero ja 3 on kohdan numero.

Olen tutustunut siihen, että numero *seuraa* sitä, joka numeroidaan (siis "artikla 254 kohta 3") eikä sitä edeltää. Eri asia on, jos kyseessä on järjestysluku (_kolmas_, _kahdessadas_ yms.), joka edeltää tietenkin sen määrittämää sanaa. Mutta kun kyseisessä yhteydessä ei käytetä loppupistettä numerojen jälkeen (esim. "lain *254.* artikla") niin oletan, että kyseessä ei ole järjestysluku vaan perusluku.

Milloin sopii käyttää tällaista sanajärjestystä ("3 kohta") ja milloin päinvastaista ("kohta 3")? Esimerkiksi onko järjestys "3 kohta" yleisempi virallisissa (esim. lakien) yhteyksissä?

Kiitos


----------



## Spongiformi

Suomen lainsäädännössä puhutaan pykälistä artikloiden sijasta, joten en voi olla varma, minkä maan lakiasioista on kyse ja miten siellä on tapana niitä kirjoittaa, mutta Suomen lakeja tarkasteltaessa itse lakiteksteissä on numero ensin, pykälä ja kohta sen jälkeen.

Kotus sanoo asiasta tällaista:


> Yleiskielessä (esim. kokouspöytäkirjoissa) siis käytetään pykälien numeroinnissa pisteellisiä järjestyslukuja, kun taas lakikielen erilaisissa säädösteksteissä on vakiintunut käytäntö jättää järjestysluvun piste pois. Numeron ja pykälämerkin väliin tulee välilyönti.



Nähdäkseni kääntämäsi artikkelin kirjoittaja on yrittänyt pitäytyä (Suomen) lakitekstimäisessä ilmaisussa jättäessään järjestyslukupisteet pois ja pitäessään järjestyksen siten, että numero ensin, artikla/kohta sen jälkeen. Eli sinun ei kannata ylianalysoida tätä, koska kyseessä on vain (Suomen) lakitekstin omaperäinen ilmaisutapa, joka poikkeaa yleiskielestä.


----------



## Gavril

Spongiformi said:


> Suomen lainsäädännössä puhutaan pykälistä artikloiden sijasta, joten en voi olla varma, minkä maan lakiasioista on kyse ja miten siellä on tapana niitä kirjoittaa, mutta Suomen lakeja tarkasteltaessa itse lakiteksteissä on numero ensin, pykälä ja kohta sen jälkeen.



Ehkä kyseessä on EU:n laista; tekstissä puhutaan EU:n jäsenvaltioista vaikka keskitytään Suomeen.

Tekstistä löytyy usein myös muotoiluja kuten "5 luvun 7 §:n 3 momentti", kuulostaako tämä Suomen lailta?



> Nähdäkseni kääntämäsi artikkelin kirjoittaja on yrittänyt pitäytyä (Suomen) lakitekstimäisessä ilmaisussa jättäessään järjestyslukupisteet pois ja pitäessään järjestyksen siten, että numero ensin, artikla/kohta sen jälkeen. Eli sinun ei kannata ylianalysoida tätä, koska kyseessä on vain (Suomen) lakitekstin omaperäinen ilmaisutapa, joka poikkeaa yleiskielestä.



OK, siis kyseessä ovatkin varmaan järjestysluvut (_3 kohta_ = "kolmas kohta"), vain loppupiste puuttuu. Kiitos!


----------



## Spongiformi

Gavril said:


> Tekstistä löytyy usein myös muotoiluja kuten "5 luvun 7 §:n 3 momentti", kuulostaako tämä Suomen lailta?



Tuommoista juuri voi löytää Suomen lakiteksteistä tai niihin liittyvistä asia-/pöytäkirjoista

On mahdollista, että EU-säännöksien ja -direktiivien *suomennuksien* muotoilu on tehty samanlaiseksi kuin Suomen lakien. En ole eläissäni varmaan lukenut suoraan yhdenkään direktiivin sisältöä, toisin kuin Suomen omien lakien, joten en osaa sanoa.


----------

